# Dodge 2500 with 8' Boss 24/7 in Yorkville IL area



## firemedicplow (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking for accounts or Sub jobs for 1 truck. Light shoveling a possibility but mainly truck work only. I have a back up driver available and many friends to cover should truck break. Looking to keep truck busy for however long it takes and would like to stay within 40 miles of Yorkville IL. Thanks


----------



## firemedicplow (Dec 6, 2008)

...still Looking for work!!!!!


----------



## firemedicplow (Dec 6, 2008)

Got a few jobs working but looking for more work for my truck. Available 24/7!!! Send me a message. Thanks


----------

